# Give this husky a name.



## Vorelover467 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm creating my first fursona that is anthro. I posted a journal about suggesting names for this husky girl on my FA but little response. She is black and white and link to her is here:
www.furaffinity.net: Husky girl by User467

Please suggest some names for her.  If I choose the name you have suggested, I will ask you what your account is FA (the main site, not the forums) which is explained in one of my journals Name husky girl -- User467's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net. I think the end of the first paragraph and the entirety of the second paragraph explains it. For more information about this, go to the second link. I explained it better there. 

 And please try to be creative or make it look like that you put some effort or thought into the name. This is to prevent people from putting stupid names like "Husky Girl" or  "Sexy".


----------



## Jarren (Nov 23, 2016)

Valerie
Tatiana
Alayne
Amelia
Terry

I've got more if you need


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 23, 2016)

Call her Guts


----------



## AmariMiku (Nov 23, 2016)

Shasta sounds like a pretty husky name


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 24, 2016)

Aurora 
Niki
Jinx 
Nadia
Yuki

I hope you can figure a name out!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

Rusty Shackleford


----------



## atmaner (Nov 24, 2016)

Abby
Alex


----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

Yura.  Inuit for "beautiful".  Sesi.  "Snow".  Chena.  its the name of a river.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Nov 24, 2016)

Nina
Anna
Mynx
Nadia
Adrianna
Natasha


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

Jaina
Janna
Yuki
Yuri


----------



## Dovennfur (Nov 28, 2016)

Kariku
Maulu
Auliee
Marou (mar-row )
Some wierd names I managed to think up.


----------



## Dogsasko (Nov 28, 2016)

Annie
Snowball
Snowpuff
Fluffyball
Snowrider


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 14, 2016)

nuclear space lasers nigga style


----------



## Bearwizurd (Dec 14, 2016)

Soba
Rita
Juniper
Satira


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 23, 2016)

Janet Natalea
(Juh-neht  Nah-tuh-lee-uh)

Cortia Letio
(Kor-tee-uh Leh-tee-oh)

Hmmm... I'll tell you if I can think of anymore...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have already decided a name for her: it's sesi.
Suggested by royn.


----------



## Zenoth (Dec 24, 2016)

Huskington Borkavich !!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2016)

No, give yourself a name, that's the whole point of creating your own fursona.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 24, 2016)

Huyaski


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 24, 2016)

Look at a word you like and personalize it
Use the verify your account code and change two letters


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, give yourself a name, that's the whole point of creating your own fursona.


But I suck at creating names, that is why I created this thread. And in reality, someone helped me create my fursona. It took me 7 months to finally do so after signing up to FA.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 28, 2016)

Specs, drops, vint, I dunneth...


----------



## dangfang (Dec 28, 2016)

I LOVE GUTS whoever suggested that is so good

but uh, Sienna? Sierra? Sepia? For some reasons those are coming to mind


----------

